# Jigsaw Puzzles:  My first attempt



## Bobw235 (May 17, 2016)

While up in Vermont last week my wife picked up a 1,000 piece puzzle from a company called White Mountain Puzzles.  We worked on it for two days and I finished it up late last night, only to discover one piece was missing!  UGH.  Hoping the company will send us a new puzzle piece so I can then give it to my mom to work on.  I really enjoyed the challenge of doing this.  The one we chose is called "Best Sellers" and features the covers of best selling books from over the years.  Here's the final result.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 17, 2016)

Wow!  I've never seen one like that.  I'd love one of those.  I've done jigsaw puzzles but the problem is having a table or space you won't be using to keep it on.


----------



## Guitarist (May 17, 2016)

For years we would buy a 500-piece jigsaw puzzle for our family Christmas present.  They came from a wonderful company called Springbok, and had beautiful pictures and were different shapes (round, octagonal, etc.).  I always wanted to buy one of the solid-colored ones, e.g., _Little Red Riding Hood's Hood, Flat Banana,_ etc.  They were good-quality puzzles.

Occasionally I will do a puzzle online but they're not as much fun as those Springbok family puzzles were.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 17, 2016)

I've always loved jigsaw puzzles.   The grandmother that I never saw very much introduced me to those when I was a kid.  Once in a while you'd get one that was so difficult you could sit all day and not get a single piece.  Those kind I don't care for.   I still like them, but avoid getting started, because the big ones do take up a lot of space and time.  Lately I don't have time to waste it seems.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 17, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Wow!  I've never seen one like that.  I'd love one of those.  I've done jigsaw puzzles but the problem is having a table or space you won't be using to keep it on.



We had to add the leaves to our table to have the space to work on it.  This one is 24" by 30".  I went online and found this product which for an avid puzzle person, seems like a 
brilliant idea. Like a lazy susan for your table top.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 17, 2016)

By the way, for those of you with a Mac or an iPad, you might like this free app that I downloaded.  It's fun and free.  In the App store it's called "Jigsaws Galore" and they're puzzles you do on your device.  Simple and fun without the mess of lots of pieces of an actual puzzle.


----------



## Guitarist (May 17, 2016)

And the cats can't leap onto the table and scatter the puzzle far and wide!


----------



## Butterfly (May 17, 2016)

I am not very good at jigsaw puzzles and generally find them frustrating.

The cancer center where my niece went for treatments had several big tables in the middle of the waiting room with big jigsaw puzzles on them.  The waiting families of people getting treatments would all gather round and work on them.   That was a great idea for a waiting room, I think, and even I enjoyed joining in.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 17, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> We had to add the leaves to our table to have the space to work on it.  This one is 24" by 30".  I went online and found this product which for an avid puzzle person, seems like a
> brilliant idea. Like a lazy susan for your table top.
> 
> View attachment 29431




Ohhh...great idea!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 17, 2016)

We stayed in a hotel once that had a big table with a very large jigsaw puzzle on it.  Guests would just sit and work on it occasionally.  Relaxing.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 18, 2016)

My wife loves to do puzzles during the winter months. She has about 30 that she rotates and does them multiple times except one!! Elvis..It took her over 3 months to complete and she would not take it apart and I glued the backside to keep it intact..
Each piece was the same size and form with tiny dipictions of elvis printed on them!! You must find and try this one!!
.

.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 18, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> My wife loves to do puzzles during the winter months. She has about 30 that she rotates and does them multiple times except one!! Elvis..It took her over 3 months to complete and she would not take it apart and I glued the backside to keep it intact..
> Each piece was the same size and form with tiny dipictions of elvis printed on them!! You must find and try this one!!
> .
> View attachment 29449
> ...



Wow!  That's impressive Ken.  Must have been so satisfying for your wife to have completed that challenging puzzle.


----------



## Redd (May 18, 2016)

I will only do the 300 to 500 piece puzzles.  Like the old time scenes the best.


----------



## Falcon (May 18, 2016)

Have any of you tried JigZone.com, an on line system. Many variations etc.

I have it on "My Favorites" and get on it when in the mood.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 18, 2016)

I've done them online but it's just not the same.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 18, 2016)

I would love this as a rug actually! I admire people who can do puzzles. Even 25 pieces and I'm pretty helpless.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 19, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> My wife loves to do puzzles during the winter months. She has about 30 that she rotates and does them multiple times except one!! Elvis..It took her over 3 months to complete and she would not take it apart and I glued the backside to keep it intact..
> Each piece was the same size and form with tiny dipictions of elvis printed on them!! You must find and try this one!!
> .



I stand corrected...My wife woke up and informed me that this was a 1,000 piece puzzle that took her 5 Months to complete!! She says that 1 piece has 9 pieces that have the same configuration!!


----------



## Falcon (May 19, 2016)

NO !?  You're joshing me.


----------



## Marley (Aug 16, 2016)

My son got an "Artifact" jigsaw puzzle he found on Amazon. The pieces are small and made out of wood. When you get into it, there are little pictures in the puzzle itself. We found old card tables work well. I had the legs cut down to a comfortable highth for my favorite chair.


----------



## Marley (Aug 16, 2016)

This is one of the pictures made into a puzzle.


----------



## Marley (Aug 16, 2016)

This was the other puzzle "Superstitions"


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 16, 2016)

Beautiful puzzles.I love doing them as well. After they are done I paste them on cardboard and hang them in our basement or garage. My mom did the tea cup puzzle because of her tea cup collection. If I had the Elvis one I would hang it in our bedroom although I doubt hubby would approve.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 16, 2016)

I've been doing Jigidi online puzzles.  I've uploaded a lot of my own photos as well.  

http://www.jigidi.com


----------

